# Shipping Flag Identification



## drwhoman (Mar 27, 2008)

Can anyone help me? I have a piece of memorabilia which has a crest in the shape of a shipping co flag - I presume the flag of the owning company. The flag is red with a white diamond in the centre on which is superimposed a black or dark blue letter C - I have no idea about nationality. I have consulted Styring on Flags and Funnels and trawled around the internet but without success. Any advice would be appreciated!!!


----------



## Phil Williams (Aug 24, 2007)

Possibly the house flag of Common Brothers, of Newcastle.

Phil


----------



## drwhoman (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks for the prompt response Phil. I have had a look at the Common Brothers flag and unfortunately it is not the one. I suspect it may be from a passenger ship - looks a bit art deco so may be older. If you have any other thoughts that would be great - I have checked what I think are the 'usual suspects'!


----------



## johncpugh (Feb 10, 2006)

Could be an old version of William Cory's of London


----------



## drwhoman (Mar 27, 2008)

*Ship Flag Identification*

Thanks John.True - the same thing crossed my mind. I will do a bit more homework on this suggestion.


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

A very long shot - W.R. Chamberlain & Co., Portland, Oregon.
Have a look at http://www.flagspot.net/flags/us~hfca.html#wrchamberlain
Can find very little about them. Owned a vessel which became 'USS Tackle', managed a number of U.S vessels during W.W.2 and in 1990 was a major stakeholder in Falls Savings and Loan, Oregon.

Dennis.


----------



## drwhoman (Mar 27, 2008)

*shipping flag identification*

Thanks Dennis. Yes - Chamberlains looks the right sort of thing but would they be issuing memorabilia with one ship? Also, the red colour on my piece is darker although this may just reflect the colouring on the flags site. I am almost coming to the opinion that this is not shipping memorabilia at all but someone else who uses a flag as their emblem! I will post the answer if I find it! All the best. John


----------



## scorcher (Jul 2, 2007)

Hi Having read your post I have just uploaded a photo of YUAYAKI
a Chamberlain ship. Hope this helps? 
link;
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/203027


----------



## Dave Haxell (Sep 22, 2009)

A red flag with white diamond could be the American Export line Inc but they had a blue E superimposed in the diamond. Dont suppose that helps in any way. I'll keep looking for you


----------



## drwhoman (Mar 27, 2008)

Scorcher and Dave. Thanks for your responses. The piece in question is a ladies compact so I cannot help thinking that it is going to be a line that carried passengers even if only twelve. The likes of Clan Line and Blue Funnel did issue them. I have been trawling around the major passenger lines to see if any of them owned or purchased a company that might have issued this piece but the colours of which were then disguarded. No joy so far!


----------

